# My oldest gun................



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As a matter of interest, I will have had this Ruger 50 years on May 2nd, having bought it in Paso Robles, California May 2, 1958:










It was the second handgun I ever bought, and the first brand new gun I bought. Recently refinished, and with mesquite grips from CaryC, it stands at just over 16,000 rounds fired through it, a .357 Magnum. Over on the Ruger forum, Cary Chapman confirmed that these were the forst mesquite grips he ever made.

Bob Wright


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks Good!

I like those Mesquite grips!

The first handgun I ever purchased was such a .357 Ruger in 1970. I think
it cost me $89 new in the box!

I sold it in 1973. I still regret having sold it, although I used the proceeds
to purchase a Blackhawk in .41 magnum.

Those shorter barreled .357's sure balance well in my hand!

Enjoy!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Have you spoken to anyone at Ruger Marketing about it?

Mercedes makes a big deal about their Million Mile cars... even gave a guy a brand new Mercedes I think as a marketing ploy.

Maybe Ruger will write up your gun, and send you another as thanks!!!!

JW


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

You have a beautiful pistol there sir.:smt023


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

wow nice pistol!!!


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

how does it shoot?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

sacjesusfreak said:


> how does it shoot?


With the gun loaded, cock the hammer, align the sights and squeeze the trigger.

Forgive the frivolity. This is a very accurate gun, and has just over 16,000 rounds through it. The first deer I ever took with a handgun was with this gun. I've shot it in silhouette courses and it was also my first bulls eye target gun back around 1960.

I've shot everything from the .38 short Colt to full .357 Magnum loadings. Today I keep its diet to faily tame .357 cast bullet loads around 1250~1300 fps. I shoot a .357 load of 9.5grs. of HS-6 with a 158gr. cast SWC, and a 158 gr. JHP with 14.6grs. of #2400. Its pleasant to shoot, being fairly heavy, and mild recoil make it a fun gun to shoot.

Bob Wright


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My Blackhawk is a New Model with the 4 5/8", it's had a trigger job done on it which has spoiled me for every other gun I own. It won't go off if you sneeze but there is no creep and you can't feel the break point...very smooth. The only gun that even comes close is my MKII.
Nice job on the refinish, I always liked case color harding look.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine was a old M-10 about 1958 but it is long gone. That sure is a beauty you got there Bob.:drooling:


----------

